# Steam startet wohl den Summer Sale oder sowas, überlastet ^^



## Hänschen (11. Juli 2013)

*Steam startet wohl den Summer Sale oder sowas, überlastet ^^*

Steam ist gerade total ausgelastet, aber auf der Webseite habe ich ziemlich viele Angebote gesehen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam startet wohl den Summer Sale oder sowas, überlastet ^^*

So isses! ^^

Steam Summer Sale ist gestartet - Update Tag 1: Bioshock Infinite, Grid 2, Gunslinger, Don't Starve


----------



## timbo01 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam startet wohl den Summer Sale oder sowas, überlastet ^^*

Bin auch schon die ersten 10€ los ^^


----------



## Coldhardt (11. Juli 2013)

Ich bin schon die ersten 50 Euro los


----------



## timbo01 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam startet wohl den Summer Sale oder sowas, überlastet ^^*

Was hast dir denn schönes geholt?


----------



## Coldhardt (11. Juli 2013)

Bioshock Infinite, Antichamber, dont starve und Skyrim: Dragonborn 

Ich Brauch mehr Geld


----------



## timbo01 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam startet wohl den Summer Sale oder sowas, überlastet ^^*

Ich glaub das geht jedem so ^^
Antichamber möcht ich mir auch holen


----------



## AlphaNUSS (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam startet wohl den Summer Sale oder sowas, überlastet ^^*

Hab zum Glück bei den anderen sales immer gut zugeschlagen, deshalb hab ich mir bis jetzt nur Dirt 3 und FTL geholt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam startet wohl den Summer Sale oder sowas, überlastet ^^*

Ganz nebenbei, nicht nur auf Steam startete gerade das Summer Sale. Auch auf Gamersgate, während GOG sein Summer Sale schon abgeschlossen hat.


----------

